# Interior Home Active Defense & Strategies



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Defending our homes will be a major concern come SHTF. What I intend to discuss here are defenses placed in the interior of a home and what protocols would be best employed when a home is breached or the attempt to breach is being made. Although I've read a lot about it, this is not an area where I can claim any expertise, so I’d like to hear from those of you who can supply good advice. I’m looking for something a little more specific than, “Shoot them!”. This area of defense is very situation-dependant, so say what you would do in different situations. For example, I imagine that what is done will be highly dependent on whether they have guns.

Some examples of my personal questions are: What are the best tactics to use if they have overwhelming strength. What are the best tactics to use if the group has gained entry? What are the best tactics to use if they have previously kidnapped one of your family and want your house and everything in it in exchange?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I'll jump in first with a single suggestion: firing stations.
Your windows should already have iron bars to prevent entry. Open the sheet rock or paneling to the left or right of your window and install pig iron or thick steel sheets to form an invisible firing station, then re-sheetrock. As you find it necessary to fire from the window position, you will have this body sized shield built into the wall for protection. As you know, rifle rounds will come right through siding and sheet rock only.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

That's really an extensive series of questions that is dependent on your specific home, surroundings, capabilities, supplies, etc. What works in location a might not work in location b. What works for someone with a large group, might not work for a loner. But if your opponent has overwhelming strength and has breached, I would recommend a fast retreat out the back door. If they have captured a loved one, I would recommend surrender or sacrifice. Obviously all unpleasant options. Which is why I would rather rewind the clock and shore up my physical security and crisis planning before it gets to that point. The best confrontations are the ones you are able to avoid. The best battles are the ones you never have to fight.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> I'll jump in first with a single suggestion: firing stations.
> Your windows should already have iron bars to prevent entry. Open the sheet rock or paneling to the left or right of your window and install pig iron or thick steel sheets to form an invisible firing station, then re-sheetrock. As you find it necessary to fire from the window position, you will have this body sized shield built into the wall for protection. As you know, rifle rounds will come right through siding and sheet rock only.


Here's an idea I had a while back:

Create a 3' X 3' frame pocket with 2 2x4 uprights, a 2x8 bottom, and thick plywood sides. Put 4 castors under the 2x8, fill the pocket with 1 1/2 in. stones, then cover it closed with another 2x4. Now you have a rock barrier you can wheel to wherever you need it. Alternatively, you could attach the 2x4s or 2x6s to the studs on each side under a window, cover the outside with plywood, and have a pocket under each window you want to reinforce.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> That's really an extensive series of questions that is dependent on your specific home, surroundings, capabilities, supplies, etc. What works in location a might not work in location b. What works for someone with a large group, might not work for a loner. But if your opponent has overwhelming strength and has breached, I would recommend a fast retreat out the back door. If they have captured a loved one, I would recommend surrender or sacrifice. Obviously all unpleasant options. Which is why I would rather rewind the clock and shore up my physical security and crisis planning before it gets to that point. The best confrontations are the ones you are able to avoid. The best battles are the ones you never have to fight.


You're right about this topic being very situation-dependent, but difficult as it may be to describe, there are few areas of home defense that require more expertise. Most people who haven't experienced combat from a fixed position envision that all they need to do is identify the targets and shoot out the window. I think you gave some sound advice here. Thank you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You are not getting close enough to the home to get in or get a shot.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

TGus said:


> Here's an idea I had a while back:
> 
> Create a 3' X 3' frame pocket with 2 2x4 uprights, a 2x8 bottom, and thick plywood sides. Put 4 castors under the 2x8, fill the pocket with 1 1/2 in. stones, then cover it closed with another 2x4. Now you have a rock barrier you can wheel to wherever you need it. Alternatively, you could attach the 2x4s or 2x6s to the studs on each side under a window, cover the outside with plywood, and have a pocket under each window you want to reinforce.


I have seen something similar to this where the pockets are filled with small ceramic balls. They shatter when a bullet strikes them, but they absorb shrapnel and the balls on top just settle down. If I remember right the commercial version was expensive but there are alternatives that can be purchased and used at home for far less.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Put lots of dirt in tubs on your roof. Use plants to hold the dirt firmly. Have all gun fights using the potted garden as a defense. Flood the moat using the rooftop water tank.:vs_wave:


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

It’s peaceful today, and no one is crashing thru my doorway and no one is likely to get shot. My cottage is an old stone home and I’m not going to test it with the one legal rifle, one legal shotgun and one legal handgun I have but I do believe the old stone will stop bullets. That affords me more help in keeping foes at bay and I really don’t want to let them breech and enjoy the same barrier that would work both ways. When I lived in SF it was oh so different for those wood and Sheetrock walls would stop nothing and I’d plan for engaging thru them routinely. Are you doing that are you seeing where your enemy will hide and where those weak spots are you can now know that he won’t?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

No matter how much you reinforce a building a simple match can defeat all your hard work. 

If a large group is stupid or lucky enough to get close I'll use this. Then adjust as needed. As others have already pointed out. Keeping intruders at a distance is a TOP priority for safety. Everyone's situation is different based on location and ability's etc.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

only thing I have to add - to an interior or exterior defense plan (it's not a separate planning function) >>>>>> HAVE ONE .... 

without a doubt - the most asinine prepper discussion I constantly see is about "grey" homes (and that includes "disguising") - leave your home wide open and vulnerable so you look like the other neighbors .... if a SHTF is serious enough - lasts long enough - I can guarantee you that looting/rioting/arson will be coming your way .... for some locales it'll be more revenge arson than anything else - and you better have a good overall home defense that keeps out the Zippo Squad and an incorporated fire fighting plan ....

keep in mind who you are dealing with for the most part - lazy, dumb, unmotivated and chickenshit punkazzes - NOT raider types ... be the hardest nut around and they'll go on down to the next eaziest softshell peanut - that goes for your individual home or your neighborhood/subdivision/town ... the best defense for your home is to make it hard to reach - a street barricade manned by even a few is enough to deter - they will be mobile with a stolen/hyjacked car and won't be looking for foot type exposure/effort .... proven results time & again over the decades of rioting >>> there's exceptions - the revenge rage was also the rioting inspiration = = = = plenty of ammo and defenses


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If SHTF has already occurred, different set of rules. Some trip wire and a simple shotgun shell device will even the odds plus give warning amoung other things.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

excellent article - from 2015 - former US Crow website - How-To on how to fortify your home into a bunker

good details on window/door fortifying ....

interesting tidbit on the barricade panels - incorporating Rhino truck bed liner - seen this type of modification elsewhere ....

How to turn your home into a Fortified Bunker | Self-Sufficiency


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If SHTF has already occurred, different set of rules. Some trip wire and a simple shotgun shell device will even the odds plus give warning amoung other things.


better be one hell of a bad SHTF - survive the SHTF and spend the next 15 years in prison for murder ....


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

Its waterproof so it works OUTSIDE too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Your correct @Illini Warrior. Not a step to take with rule of law functioning and a measure that has to be only considered in the most desperate of situations. And even then at your own peril.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Your correct @Illini Warrior. Not a step to take with rule of law functioning and a measure that has to be only considered in the most desperate of situations. And even then at your own peril.


booby traps goes hand in hand with shooting any & all trespassers like many boast - can get away with it until you shoot the wrong local taking a walk to town cross country as the crow flies ...


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes - I have them!


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I've given this a lot of thought.
I'm on the second floor with only a front door, metal door, down a narrow hall. I took some measurements and I can stick the couch down the hall against the door. The over stuffed chair will just squeeze into the doorway of guest bath, so I can leave it hanging 1/2 out to secure the couch from being pushed back.
The sliding glass door is the bigger problem. Although I'm on the 2nd floor it would not be hard to climb up from the patio railing below.
First thing would be to run a bunch of 3" screws up from the bottom of the railing cap. 2nd I would run a bunch of screws thru pieces of plywood and lay out on the deck, then I'd put enough stuff on the deck to make it a, stumbling, tripping, climbing hassle to get thru to the door, i.e. deck chairs, BBQ, end tables, lamps, etc. Next I would screw our two book cases to the side of the building blocking the door from the outside.
On the inside the by-pass closet doors would be screwed over the door, but leaving me a place I can see/shoot thru, finally strap our king bed the door. I'd use the queen guest bed and big coffee table to help fortify the wall at the kitchen pass thru window, which is my main defensive point. 
A few more scraps of screw laden plywood on hand to toss on the floor during an attempted breach.

My exit plan is a Sawzall, I have both corded and cordless. I can cut my out thru an end wall and make the 12' drop to the grass, go thru the back wall into that apt. or thru the floor to get to the apt. below.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> View attachment 78570
> 
> 
> Its waterproof so it works OUTSIDE too.


robotic Mk-19 I love it. :vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol::vs_lol:


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Here are some things that I think would be important to do.

Create and practice a defensive plan for coping with intruders, both on your property and at your door. The plan might go something like this:
1.	Let the intruders know several people are home and armed. Most will leave immediately if they are discovered. 
2.	At night, at the first sign of trouble, shut off all lights in the house, and have all vulnerable persons go to a safe room near an exit, guarded by someone with a gun.
3.	Don’t put yourself in the line of fire unnecessarily. If your house is nearly impervious, don’t expose yourself by shooting out a window. The only exception to this I can think of is if you observe someone carrying a container.
4.	If there is an attempt to force entry, secure that door as well as possible, and place many obstacles in front of it. Also, have people check other entrances, as this may be a ruse to divert your attention.
5.	Dump a shit slurry or pepper oil on them from a window above the door. By law, you can’t try to kill them until they are inside your house, -but you can harass the hell out of them.
6.	Have pre-established interior secure firing positions covering each possible entrance.
7.	Shoot them as they enter and try to climb over the obstacles. Hopefully, you have set your doors up to allow only one person at a time to get through.
8.	The first intruder in normally opens the other exterior door for others to enter. Don’t let this happen.
9.	Siccing a dog, cat, or pet rabbit on the intruders is a good way to determine if they have a loaded gun.
10.	Don’t escape out another exterior door until you know it’s safe. Assume all entrances are covered.
11.	If captured, rush the intruders before being tied up. You might die, but you also might save your family’s lives.

If the intruders have entered, don’t wander through the house searching for them if you can’t do it silently and invisibly. Instead, wait for them to come to you, and always have an exit plan after shooting. Then rinse and repeat.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Malcom Renolds said:


> View attachment 78570


That's a nice looking garden hedge you got there!


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

patrioteer said:


> That's really an extensive series of questions that is dependent on your specific home, surroundings, capabilities, supplies, etc. What works in location a might not work in location b. What works for someone with a large group, might not work for a loner. But if your opponent has overwhelming strength and has breached,* I would recommend a fast retreat out the back door.* *If they have captured a loved one, I would recommend surrender or sacrifice.* Obviously all unpleasant options. Which is why I would rather rewind the clock and shore up my physical security and crisis planning before it gets to that point. The best confrontations are the ones you are able to avoid. The best battles are the ones you never have to fight.


"I would recommend a fast retreat out the back door."
It would probably have to be a fighting retreat, because they probably have all entrances covered, in case someone is kind enough to open the door for them.

"If they have captured a loved one, I would recommend surrender or sacrifice."
With all the stuff you have in your house as a prepper, it might be that they want to live there for a while , -with the hostage, to keep you from getting any nasty ideas about taking the house back forcibly. In that case, if the hostage is a female, -they _did _only guarantee that she'd be set free alive when they're far away. I don't think it'd be so easy for me to "just" surrender or sacrifice. I would have to do some heavy soul-searching before I got to that point.

Yeah, they're all unpleasant options.

"The best battles are the ones you never have to fight."
Sun-Tsu


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

stowlin said:


> It's peaceful today, and no one is crashing thru my doorway and no one is likely to get shot. My cottage is an old stone home and I'm not going to test it with the one legal rifle, one legal shotgun and one legal handgun I have but I do believe the old stone will stop bullets. That affords me more help in keeping foes at bay and I really don't want to let them breech and enjoy the same barrier that would work both ways. When I lived in SF it was oh so different for those wood and Sheetrock walls would stop nothing and I'd plan for engaging thru them routinely. Are you doing that are you seeing where your enemy will hide and where those weak spots are you can now know that he won't?


Use obstacles to funnel your enemy into kill zones of your choice, where they have no real cover, but you do.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Chipper said:


> No matter how much you reinforce a building a simple match can defeat all your hard work.


Unless you can observe all sides of your house at one time, I think there is no protection from a dedicated arsonist. Even a dog on the other side of the house won't be aware. It only takes one match, some gasoline, and 10 seconds.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I've given this a lot of thought.
> I'm on the second floor with only a front door, metal door, down a narrow hall. I took some measurements and I can stick the couch down the hall against the door. The over stuffed chair will just squeeze into the doorway of guest bath, so I can leave it hanging 1/2 out to secure the couch from being pushed back.
> The sliding glass door is the bigger problem. Although I'm on the 2nd floor it would not be hard to climb up from the patio railing below.
> First thing would be to run a bunch of 3" screws up from the bottom of the railing cap. 2nd I would run a bunch of screws thru pieces of plywood and lay out on the deck, then I'd put enough stuff on the deck to make it a, stumbling, tripping, climbing hassle to get thru to the door, i.e. deck chairs, BBQ, end tables, lamps, etc. Next I would screw our two book cases to the side of the building blocking the door from the outside.
> ...


Impressive, -sounds like you're making the most of your resources. I wonder if spraying the railing below your patio with lithium grease would prevent people from climbing up.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

OK, here's my ultimate fantasy deterrent. And NO, I have never actually DONE this LOL so don't call me out.

I imagine a closed circuit cam system which does cover all vulnerable angles... with it's own power backup source. 
Long before things went south so very badly that hoodlums and looter thugs were now attacking my acreage, I would have identified (or created) obvious spots out in the surrounding perimeter which an aggressor would use for cover. A tree. The side of a barn. A big rock. Anything an aggressor would stand behind to return fire.

I would run PVC pipe with electrical cable about a foot underground to each location, with explosives/ball bearings at the end site.

In the house someone would man the monitor and the "Foley board"... basically a rack of buttons marked in tandem with the identified spots in the perimeter.

An aggressor runs to cover to avoid fire, and has gone right where you have prepared for him. Boom.

One RED button as a "broken arrow"... blows one every ten square feet to stop an attacking horde. I sunk your battleship!

No, it's not real practical... just having fun with it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I live in a single story home. I will board the front windows and use one of the tables to block the front door. I will drill some holes big enough to peep through so I can keep my situational awareness. I do like the idea of setting up boards with some nails inside the perimeter of the yard. I have sensor lights around the back and sides of the house but I might take those down if SHTF goes on for an extended while. We will all be armed.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

phrogman said:


> I live in a single story home. I will board the front windows and use one of the tables to block the front door. I will drill some holes big enough to peep through so I can keep my situational awareness. I do like the idea of setting up boards with some nails inside the perimeter of the yard. I have sensor lights around the back and sides of the house but I might take those down if SHTF goes on for an extended while. We will all be armed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Why would you need to board up entire windows? Someone here once swore by that, but personally, I don't see the need for it.

How is someone going to get in if the bottom half of the window is covered, and you have a nail board attached to the top of that plywood with nails nails sticking straight up? If you're worried about rocks or Molotov cocktails, just cover the outside top half with secure cage wire. That way, you can see outside better, get better ventilation, and the mesh will allow for a gun barrel to fit through. Since it's all on the outside, you can also use your window and its screen. I'm trying to understand this, so if you see a problem with what I'm proposing, please explain it to me.

I assume that you're going to screw the table inside the front door to entirely block it off. May I suggest that you use a thick piece of plywood on the outside that would allow 1 person at a time to squeeze through, with the opening on the hinge side. If you use strong screws on the hinges, no one will be able to force that door open because they can't kick at the lock. This will allow you to only be able to open the door from the inside if you need it. I would attach the plywood using real metal screws, (not deck screws, which shear under pressure), and fender washers, -so no one can pry the boards off. If there's no electricity, you're also going to need a manual drill/screwdriver combination.

I can see that if the door has a hollow or weak core, you would need to cover the whole door to protect it. If you can, go with 1" pressure-treated plywood instead of the table; you might really need that table. A lot of apartment dwellers don't have any place to store the plywood you would need though.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> OK, here's my ultimate fantasy deterrent. And NO, I have never actually DONE this LOL so don't call me out.
> 
> I imagine a closed circuit cam system which does cover all vulnerable angles... with it's own power backup source.
> Long before things went south so very badly that hoodlums and looter thugs were now attacking my acreage, I would have identified (or created) obvious spots out in the surrounding perimeter which an aggressor would use for cover. A tree. The side of a barn. A big rock. Anything an aggressor would stand behind to return fire.
> ...


There goes the neighborhood!

P.S. I remember a past reply of yours that betrayed a certain fascination with explosives.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

TGus said:


> Impressive, -sounds like you're making the most of your resources. I wonder if spraying the railing below your patio with lithium grease would prevent people from climbing up.


You know, I'm just one of those guys that has a can of spray lithium, spray silicone, few qts of oil, tranz fluid, axle grease.
Lub up the lower railing and grease up the pickets on mine surely would make it a tougher climb.
Slipping off a 42" high railing could really ruin someones day.

I'm pretty good at making something from nothing, so yea, working with what I got :tango_face_smile:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I live in the boonies, . . . nearest neighbors are 860 ft and 890 ft away, . . . in the opposite direction I would probably be shooting.

Wife knows to go to the bathroom, . . . I'm holing up in the bedroom, . . . gunsafe door will stop a .223 or lower round, . . . I have plenty of ammo, . . . I know the house, . . . they don't.

If I have enough warning, . . . I have a central located shooting station where I can monitor and protect all 3 entrance doors.

There is cover in my house, . . . but my M1A makes concealment out of cover, . . . 

I also have a tractor, . . . and a big box of 55 gallon trash bags, . . . which will work as body bags, . . . if necessary.

Perfect plan??? No such thing, . . . but it might work, . . . have to wait till the thugs show up.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Do not over look the benefits of a good DOG. I do not mean necessarily one of the breeds they consider mean bad axx dogs but a good one. My 62 pound Healer can hold his own and
darn sure let us know what is going on.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

TGus said:


> Why would you need to board up entire windows? Someone here once swore by that, but personally, I don't see the need for it.
> 
> How is someone going to get in if the bottom half of the window is covered, and you have a nail board attached to the top of that plywood with nails nails sticking straight up? If you're worried about rocks or Molotov cocktails, just cover the outside top half with secure cage wire. That way, you can see outside better, get better ventilation, and the mesh will allow for a gun barrel to fit through. Since it's all on the outside, you can also use your window and its screen. I'm trying to understand this, so if you see a problem with what I'm proposing, please explain it to me.
> 
> ...


The boards are meant to prevent easy entry. If someone wants in, they will get in no matter what but the boards will slow them down. If they are tearing or punching through the boards I know where they are at and where I need to shoot. The front door has a glass center which is the reason for boarding it up. I'm not worried about using it as an entry point, there are other exits in the house. Eventually I will get a security door added to the front but in the meanwhile this is the plan. I hope this answers your question. Oh and I live in a house that is on a half acre lot so I have plenty of room to store what I need. Still working on getting enough wood for all my plans.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

My heeler is only about 25-30 lbs but all I need her to do is let me know someone is close by. Then the 220 lbs 2 legged dog goes into action.


Smitty901 said:


> Do not over look the benefits of a good DOG. I do not mean necessarily one of the breeds they consider mean bad axx dogs but a good one. My 62 pound Healer can hold his own and
> darn sure let us know what is going on.


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

I'd like to make a request to those of you who've been in the military, and haven't yet replied to this topic, to think of what needs to be said here for the benefit of us preppers who haven't had your training or experience. This is an important topic that might seem like second-nature to you, but, for the rest of us, what you know may not be so obvious, -and it may save our lives some day.


----------



## TookyTooker (Oct 5, 2020)

The only protection I want for the interior is protection from my dog who pees on the rugs.


----------

